# Can I do a reverse loop with 3 rail?



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok, I did a search and didn't really find anything.
I figured 3 rail has the center rail positive, and the outer rails negative.

So I'm thinking.....why not? Am I correct? Thought I would ask before I destroyed something.


Jody


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Reverse loops are specifically what 3 rail was designed for and why Marklin still uses it in their HO line...albeit with the more realistic looking studs.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

All you have to do with three rail is connect the track, there is no issue in reverse loops, upside down loops, etc.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Understanding and completing are two different animals.
To accomplish it, some track may need to be modified. I used two 6 inch straight pieces for two loops.

Using o gage track and 022 switches you need seven curves, two straight and one 6 inch straight with a switch to complete the loop.



The strait end at the Y connects to the 6 inch straight, one curve pointing away from the loop then 6 curves and two straight to connect to the turn on the switch. 
I am sure there are other variations but I wanted to show one.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was thinking of two switches and a diaginal run across between the sides of a continuous loop, but this works. The one problem with this loop is it only turns trains with 6-7 cars or you run into a real problem.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

TulsaFlyer said:


> Ok, I did a search and didn't really find anything.
> I figured 3 rail has the center rail positive, and the outer rails negative.
> 
> So I'm thinking.....why not? Am I correct? Thought I would ask before I destroyed something.
> ...


I have my round house yard set up with switches.
I can turn mine all ways.

Check out my #4 Crummy video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSG72ljq6To


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the center rail is the hot feed from the transformer, and the outside rails are the common. Positive and negative don't mean much with AC!


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Great! I kinda thought so. Just wanted to make sure.

Thanks for the info!!


Jody


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't they call single main lines with two reverse loops "dog bones?" I'm thinking a bent or folded dog bone may make for some good action in a Christmas layout.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

No - a dogbone is a continuous run in which the mainline is flipped and folded over the top of itself (with an above grade crossing - i.e. tunnel or bridge)


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a dogbone to me.












The folded dogbone is the most efficient way of cramming one continuos track in a space. I was told this years ago. I believe it to be true.


My feeble attempt was thwarted by the switches. If I find two that work I will do a movie.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's another dogbone -- a folded one -- offering a large run of track in a limited space (per T-Man's comment) ...










Scott ... I'm not sure I agree with your statement that a dogbone must cross over itself.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's an interesting track layout, you could just stick a couple of switches on it to breakout for more places to go.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Here's another dogbone -- a folded one -- offering a large run of track in a limited space (per T-Man's comment) ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess my point is that the track doesn't double back on itself as in a return loop. Every dogbone style layout plan I've seen is basically a loop at each end continuous run style track. With the tracks in the middle being pulled closer to each other but not into a return loop.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Here's another dogbone -- a folded one -- offering a large run of track in a limited space (per T-Man's comment) ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would figure that, like GunRunner said, you could add switches and eliminate the double main line and still have a dog bone.

FWIW from a simple brakeman


----------

